# how do i create rhinestone templates on corel x5??



## orphic (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Please please help me I'm tearing my hair out!

I want to create rhinestone templates on CorelX5 but I have had no luck finding a FULL tutorial on how to do this.

I am looking to import free clipart/images of my own, turn these into a path/trace them and then put dots (holes for rhinestones) along the path. I have done this in inkscape but the results are sometimes very distorted and I think I can do it more accurately on corel.

I have found there may be a few ways of doing it but I feel like I'm missing some vital step in each:
-I have used the blend option to create a line of dots (holes for rhinestones) , but I can't do the final step of getting those dots around the outline or path. 
-Another way is apparently using the "artistic media" tool to create one dot that will follow in a pattern, but once again I cannot work out the final step of applying the pattern to a path/outline/shape.

Any help, advice or links that will help me I will be eternally grateful! 

thanks


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Read this thread..this is a great deal for $50.00. Guaranteed to get you going doing your own designs. Made specially for Corel
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t150843.html


----------



## mig1 (May 5, 2011)

There is also a free tutorial using the spraytool by a member in this forum, he has other free tutorials on his site as well, Powered by Google Docs


----------



## orphic (May 5, 2011)

hey thanks. I'm sure there's a way of doing it on corel without purchasing extra add ons, either using the blend or artistic media tool. if anyone can help please reply


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Here is a good link with lots of info on this.. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789-9.html


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Here is a pdf on how to do this in corel...Creating a Rhinestone Template in Corel Draw.pdf


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

orphic said:


> hey thanks. I'm sure there's a way of doing it on corel without purchasing extra add ons, either using the blend or artistic media tool. if anyone can help please reply


Oh there is, but no way can you do it manually as quickly and easily as this. I'm not affiliated with this company in any way, other than owning the software and have been where you have, about to pull my hair out trying to work it out. Time is money to me.


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

I started doing this a few days ago with the artistic media tool.
Later on I will probably buy this macro, but for the moment I like doing it manually and learn this software that I'm new to.
Actually I thought it was a lot of fun to use the spray tool.

Regards, Robert


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

LB said:


> Read this thread..this is a great deal for $50.00. Guaranteed to get you going doing your own designs. Made specially for Corel
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t150843.html


I have 2 computers but the one that doesn't have internet access is the one I use for my rhinestones. I found this disclaimer on their website. Luckily I saw it just before I bought it.


*NOTE:* This macro will only run on *one machine.* This means if you buy the macro now, and want to run it on a brand new machine or a different machine after receiving your first activation code, you must buy it again. Think carefully about which system you want to run it on before sending us your system code. Activation data is based primarily on serial number of your system's logical Hard Drive "C:\". Any manipulation with this disk (Formatting, or physical replacement) will lead to lost activation, requiring you to make a new purchase.

Choose a system carefully, since this locks to a system permanently, and is never transferable to another other system.

*Final install keys are only created when you follow the instructions and send us your code found in the macro. Allow 1-48 hours after you've done that.

FIRST:* ensure you have a Legal, Full Version of CorelDRAW X3, X4, or X5.


So in essence what they are saying is that it is nontransferable even if you upgrade to a newer computer. You'll have to just keep on buying more copies of it. That was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

lben said:


> I have 2 computers but the one that doesn't have internet access is the one I use for my rhinestones. I found this disclaimer on their website. Luckily I saw it just before I bought it.
> 
> 
> *NOTE:* This macro will only run on *one machine.* This means if you buy the macro now, and want to run it on a brand new machine or a different machine after receiving your first activation code, you must buy it again. Think carefully about which system you want to run it on before sending us your system code. Activation data is based primarily on serial number of your system's logical Hard Drive "C:\". Any manipulation with this disk (Formatting, or physical replacement) will lead to lost activation, requiring you to make a new purchase.
> ...


I can see how it could be for some but at the price I think it is a good deal. I have the macro and have been using it for a short period of time and may take advantage of the 4 licenses for the price of 3 to allow me to put the macro on other computers and as a backup. Even at $150 it is cheap compared to anything else out there.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes it's a good deal compared to others out there. But those others out there allow for changing computers. It is also a download only file and the computer I will be putting it on does not have internet access.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

you can download it on any computer and then install it on another. the computer you run it on does not need to be connected.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> you can download it on any computer and then install it on another. the computer you run it on does not need to be connected.


OK, so how do I do that? Download it, then copy & paste to the other computer? Or can I download it directly onto a memory stick?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

download the file, move it to the other computer, run the program and it will generate a code, and then email the code for your unlock code.


----------

